# Josephine Schmidt "GZSZ Girl" Wallimix 16x



## Brian (8 Jan. 2009)

lol6lol4:thumbup:


----------



## umutderboss (8 Jan. 2009)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## Tokko (9 Jan. 2009)

Hübsch, hübsch....



 für die Wallis.


----------



## Kaen (28 Jan. 2009)

saubere arbeit. thx


----------



## mark lutz (29 Jan. 2009)

das bisher beste shooting von ihr


----------



## krieg1001 (30 Jan. 2009)

sehr nette Bilder. DANKE.


----------



## matze36 (5 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## glani (9 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schön!!!


----------

